# Christmas Tree Layout



## Travelron (Aug 23, 2012)

I have collected LGB trains fo r25 years and have always done a basic tree oval layout. This year i want to do an oval layout that has sidings so i can run multiple trains around the tree. None of my engines have thte electronic devices to opreate it automatically. Does anyone have schematics for this with a parts list of all of the eletronic turn outs, and what ever devices i have to put on my engines and track? I really appriciate any help i can get.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

My tree layout has 3 sidings and to keep things simple I use toggle switches that I housed in the wall of a simple building. I run 2 wires to a hillman insulated rail clamp and use the toggle to shut the power on and off. This way I can park a freight train then pull out the passenger train for a few loops. 
I use a LGB momentary switch machine to control the turnout motors. 
I think to do it the LGB way you may be hard pressed to find the parts and they would be expensive. Keep it simple and fun. 
Happy RRing


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my 2011 tree layout: 

http://tjstrains.com/1276/train-around-the-christmas-tree/ 

best, 
TJ


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use velcro for keeping the track together. It is black and hardly shows and is completely adjustable and reusable and very easy to use.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a very simple system to run two trains with a passing siding. It involves 2 diodes, 4 LGB 1015U (gap on one side) track, and two switches with LGB manual throws (spring return track to preset position). We use this for our Thomas set up at the Colvin Run Mill in Great Falls, Virginia. I also use it on my temporary setup in Sun City, AZ when we are out there. The Arizona setup has two sidings, so I can have three trains out. This works only if there are On/Off switches in two of the engines.

One train will run clockwise and the other will run counter clockwise. All this is done by changing the polarity on the track with the direction switch on the power supply. No other wires are needed beside the two power wires to the track. If you have trouble with the train derailing at the closed switch, you will have to add some weight to the cars. Thomas and James go through without any problems, but Annie and Clarabel needed some weight.

Colvin Run Thomas track: you can see the 1015 Us just after the switches at either end of the sidings.










Sun City, AZ










Track diagram.









Both diodes must point in the same direction.

Chuck


----------

